# Favourite E-Bike brand and why



## RandyLahey514 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello all!

After slipping a disc in my neck and back, and after almost a year of brutal rehab, I am finally back on the road (albeit with an important caveat)

I was simply in too much pain going up hills. So I purchased a Stromer ST1x at www.quantumebikes.com

Problem solved. Bank account drained 

I am curious as to what other brands you all would recommend. I mostly use my Stromer to commute. I would be interested in any suggestions ranging from commuting to trails, roads, etc.

Let me know which e-bike brand is your favourite and why!

Cheers,

Randy


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

OT, but why does it hurt to ride up hills? Your neck and back should not be doing anything much different than when you're riding on the flats or downhill.

-Walt


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Walt said:


> OT, but why does it hurt to ride up hills? Your neck and back should not be doing anything much different than when you're riding on the flats or downhill.
> 
> -Walt


I have a two level cervical fusion.

Until you have an issue like a bulging disc in your neck hitting a nerve, you have no idea how much you use your upper body while climbing, and how much your upper shoulders and collarbone region affect your neck. Its all connected.

Are you telling us that you don't pull on the bars at all while climbing?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Um, not really. If I'm up out of the saddle, sure. Otherwise, I'm just spinning my legs the same way I do anywhere else. If I'm going really hard I might pull on the bars, but that's the same regardless of the pitch/grade.

If it's *ultra* steep and you're rolling your wrists/sliding forward on your saddle/etc, then I could see your neck and back hurting. But if you're just sitting upright riding up a reasonable grade... ?? It's the same thing you're doing anywhere else. If you can pedal, you can pedal. 

FYI, I have a VERY bad back too, but I solved that with a different riding position, not a motor.

-Walt

-Walt


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Of course, your "very bad back" has nothing to do with Randy's or honkinunit's spine problems. Pointless for you to try to judge _their_ riding solutions on the basis of _your_ problems.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

So, here's the thing: if you can pedal, you can pedal. If you can't pedal, you can't. 

You don't use your upper body for very much riding, and you can solve discomfort issues with fit changes pretty easily. I do this professionally (both riding, in the past, and fitting, now). 

"My neck hurts" is not a reason to put a motor on your bike. It's a reason to go get a bike fit. 

-Walt


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Bah. Doesn't matter. He found a solution that works for him. "Go get a bike fit" isn't always as easy as it sounds. Nearest place I can get that done, for example, would mean 4 hours on the road and $160.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Randy: Best wishes on a continued & complete recovery! Those Stromers are great bikes from everything I've read; not a bad word about them. Only thing missing though is a lack of suspension; which I suspect cannot be too comfortable for one recovering from neck and back issues.

In that department, I'd recommend a BodyFloat seat post to add some form of suspension to the tail end. Link: BodyFloat Kinekt Post by Cirrus Cycles | Suspension seat post Court Rye, the head honcho over at Electric Bike Review loves this suspension post as do many of the folks who post there. That site has a terrific body of fair and objective reviews of just about every brand of Ebike out there; I suspect you just may find your answers there.

From that site's recommendations, I purchased a Haibike Full FatSix this past spring. 3200 miles later and counting, count me as a satisfied Haibike customer. Haibike has a full spectrum of bikes that may interest you, from Fat to Downhill to MTB, 29, 27.5 and in between. They offer two mid drive systems, where most other bike manufacturers offer but one. I'm sold on my Yamaha PW system. Not one bit of trouble with it. Quality built; quality components. My riding on the Full FatSix is mainly on asphalt roadways around home (!), but I have also taken it on canal towpaths and also in the sugar sand roads of the NJ Pine Barrens. So basically, I throw standard thinking convention out the window, just as I did with my Specialized Fatboy; I have no issues taking it anywhere, on or off road.

:nono: I'm really gonna try to hold my tongue on this on, but when I read a Moderator's comments to the OP's legit questions here going off on a tangent that's not helping the OP make a determination as to what bike brand to look for and why.......right there, we see why most every thread in *this forum *goes off the rails quickly. The initial intentions of the Mod were possibly good; but the underlying point "_FYI, I have a VERY bad back too, but I solved that with a different riding position, not a motor."_ kinda tells me the Mod had no intentions of ever really helping Mr Lahey. Good grief...... Help me out here: aren't Mods supposed to be keeping a thread on track and not derailing????


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

A medical bike fit is almost always paid 100% by insurance (assuming the OP has insurance) and is MUCH more involved/expensive than what you're talking about. But it's still a good idea, because it often solves the underlying problem with riding.

It boggles my mind that people with actual physical problems when riding don't see that as a good investment but "draining the bank account" for a $10k bike (motorized or otherwise) somehow is.

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Help me out here: aren't Mods supposed to be keeping a thread on track and not derailing????


I am not a moderator on this forum. You're welcome to report my posts if you'd like.

My goal was to help the OP (who pointedly mentioned that the cost of his e-bike was a problem) by pointing out that the best solution for his problem is most likely looking at his bike fit, which is comparatively extremely cheap.

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

"Your favorite brand ebike and why?" has nothing to do with riding posture. Everybody on this forum looks for an angle of argument. I will say in Walts defense that he does own an ebike and since he does fittings might wanna try and offer help. 

Anyrate, for road - Specialized Turbo S. I own 4 for the whole family. Fun as hell. My wife is not a hardcore biker and we live in the mtns, perfect fit. I've had a few issues with it, but covered under warranty. 
For mtn, I'd buy the new Pivot. I own the 429 Trail and am pleased. I love Di2 and have it on all bikes. Plus, it's the same color!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I think you guys are jumping on Walt a bit here. 

The reason he brought up bike fit was because of what the OP subsequently brought up was the reason for having an e-bike. 

In my view of his commentary, Walt doesn't give a rats tukus what the OP rides, but is rather getting to the basis of the underlying problem. His fit. Period. 

Bad fit on any type of bike is going to cause problems. 

To summarize, the OP should get a bike fit, regardless of bike chosen. If he doesn't, my money is on him spending 5k-10k on an e-bike and 'still' having issues. 

What's the point in that?

As Walt said, a bike fit is 'relatively' cheap in comparison to the cost of said bikes, and it should really be done in conjunction with the purchase, given the OP's physical hang ups.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Walt said:


> Um, not really. If I'm up out of the saddle, sure. Otherwise, I'm just spinning my legs the same way I do anywhere else. If I'm going really hard I might pull on the bars, but that's the same regardless of the pitch/grade.
> 
> If it's *ultra* steep and you're rolling your wrists/sliding forward on your saddle/etc, then I could see your neck and back hurting. But if you're just sitting upright riding up a reasonable grade... ?? It's the same thing you're doing anywhere else. If you can pedal, you can pedal.
> 
> ...


God help you should ever have a disc issue in your neck, but if you do, you are in for a surprise. Even when you are just sitting in the saddle spinning, you are moving your shoulders and arms, and that automatically means the muscles, tendons, and spine in your neck are also moving. The harder you pedal, the more they move, and if you have a neck issue, the more it hurts.

I couldn't ride a decent length or steepness climb without pain in my neck for two years after my surgery.

A "normal" bike fit doesn't work after you have disc issues in your neck. You *must* have a higher handlebar. All of my bikes, MTB, road, commuter, now all have higher positions than a "normal" person would have. A standard bike fit would kill me.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> A "normal" bike fit doesn't work after you have disc issues in your neck. You *must* have a higher handlebar. All of my bikes, MTB, road, commuter, now all have higher positions than a "normal" person would have. A standard bike fit would kill me.


I *do* do this for a living, you know... I've built bikes for dozens of people with serious spinal injuries (and numerous other problems) over the years.

That is why I suggested a *medical* bike fit (can be hard to find a facility that does them if you're in certain places, but well worth traveling to do - I always refer people to the Boulder Center for Sports Medicine). If you have any vaguely legit medical issue, your insurance company will jump all over themselves to pay for it, too (at least in my experience).

Realistically, though, even a "normal" fit using a fit cycle (Serotta or otherwise) will work for most folks with a serious injury or recurring pain.

If you are just talking about the people that take your measurements online and tell you to put a 90mm stem on instead of a 110, those people are worthless. That's not a "bike fit".

-Walt


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

The definition of a bike fit is that it identifies your specific needs. In this case, painful use of pedal or e- bikes. 

Still sounds like you both could use a professional fit for your respective rides. Could make a big difference.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I had a Rotul fit done with my road bike and was awesome, some transferred over to my mtb as my cleats needed to be tilted for slightly bow legged. Never knew.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

A good professional fitting was the best money I ever spent on anything cycling related.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Are you a doctor, walt? If not, shut it. We get it, you and the rest of the minions here hate e-bikes. You guys have nothing better to say than "you don't need an e-bike". OP came from an injury, wants to know what other E-bike owners prefer. And you school him on his injury that all he needs is proper fit. Jeez, you and the rest of the e-bike minion haters here should just leave. Every post here goes off topic because of you minions. You guys don't even own an e-bike, so again, shut it. You minions are not helping or contributing anything positive anyways.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

OP already found a biking solution for his neck problems, wasn't asking for alternatives.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

av8or said:


> Are you a doctor, walt? If not, shut it. We get it, you and the rest of the minions here hate e-bikes. You guys have nothing better to say than "you don't need an e-bike". OP came from an injury, wants to know what other E-bike owners prefer. And you school him on his injury that all he needs is proper fit. Jeez, you and the rest of the e-bike minion haters here should just leave. Every post here goes off topic because of you minions. You guys don't even own an e-bike, so again, shut it. You minions are not helping or contributing anything positive anyways.


So where in there did you tell the OP what brand you prefer?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

av8or said:


> Are you a doctor, walt? If not, shut it. We get it, you and the rest of the minions here hate e-bikes. You guys have nothing better to say than "you don't need an e-bike". OP came from an injury, wants to know what other E-bike owners prefer. And you school him on his injury that all he needs is proper fit. Jeez, you and the rest of the e-bike minion haters here should just leave. Every post here goes off topic because of you minions. You guys don't even own an e-bike, so again, shut it. You minions are not helping or contributing anything positive anyways.


I probably have more experience with this than all but a handful of people on the planet, and I specifically recommended the OP see a doctor.

And if you read through a few of my posts, you'll see that I'm *for* e-bikes in a lot of circumstances (including on trails).

But every post like yours pushes me a little further the other way, to be honest.

-Walt


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So not a specific recommendation other than one with suspension. The ones with say 27.5 plus tires and full suspension would seem to help one with back neck problems. And a bike fit, as said by some others here. It's the sum of the whole for less pain and better riding. Cleats, seat, reach, saddle setback etc. I too like taller handlebar.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Walt said:


> I probably have more experience with this than all but a handful of people on the planet,
> -Walt


The continued total arrogance you show here is deafening.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

av8or said:


> The continued total arrogance you show here is deafening.


And still nothing constructive.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

av8or said:


> Are you a doctor, walt? If not, shut it. We get it, you and the rest of the minions here hate e-bikes. You guys have nothing better to say than "you don't need an e-bike". OP came from an injury, wants to know what other E-bike owners prefer. And you school him on his injury that all he needs is proper fit. Jeez, you and the rest of the e-bike minion haters here should just leave. Every post here goes off topic because of you minions. You guys don't even own an e-bike, so again, shut it. You minions are not helping or contributing anything positive anyways.


 Barking up the wrong tree. Walt builds bikes, and is pretty pro ebike if you have been following along here and in other posts. Bike fit is an important part of being comfortable on a bike, motor or no motor. More so if you have a some kind of med issue. It's al the pieces together, get it?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

av8or said:


> The continued total arrogance you show here is deafening.


Are you for real?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Walt said:


> I *do* do this for a living, you know... I've built bikes for dozens of people with serious spinal injuries (and numerous other problems) over the years.
> 
> -Walt


If you do it for a living then you know that there are some people that have issues that a bike fit doesn't help.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> If you do it for a living then you know that there are some people that have issues that a bike fit doesn't help.


If a bike fit doesn't help, then riding ANYTHING would be painful and not recommended. Adding a motor is not going to help.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

To get back to the original question posted...

Mine is the Specialized Levo. It rides closest to a normal trail bike of the e-bikes I've tried (Scott, Trek, Easy Motion, Giant, Haibike), but what I like most is the APP.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> If a bike fit doesn't help, then riding ANYTHING would be painful and not recommended


from the OP:



> After slipping a disc in my neck and back, and after almost a year of brutal rehab, I am finally back on the road
> I was simply in too much pain going up hills. So I purchased a Stromer ST1x
> Problem solved.


stop trolling dumbass


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

syl3 said:


> from the OP:
> 
> stop trolling dumbass


Are you begging to be banned?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

syl3 said:


> stop trolling dumbass


Completely unnecessary. No one is telling the OP not to buy or ride an e-bike, but to supplement with a bike fit to help sort out the pain.

The probability of his serious issues just ' vanishing' because his saddle is connected to a bike with a motor is beyond dubious.

All ' bike fit' posters in here are simply trying to help in a manner that should have some positive effect.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

syl3 said:


> from the OP:
> 
> stop trolling dumbass


So the OP has a pavement pounder. That's not intended for dirt....they both have motors, but that is where any similarities end.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

RandyLahey514 said:


> ...
> I purchased a Stromer ST1x at www.quantumebikes.com
> Problem solved. Bank account drained
> I am curious as to what other brands you all would recommend. I mostly use my Stromer to commute. I would be interested in any suggestions ranging from commuting to trails, roads, etc.
> ...


Congratulations on the new bike to keep you riding!

I purchased a Sondors Thin in July 2016 and was amazed at its functionality for $700 shipped to my garage. Knee rehab improved, but I missed singletrack on my dirtbikes.

Friends bought LaPierre & Bulls eMTBs and I rode those. WOW!!!

So the last half of 2016 I started reading & demoing. I settled on the 2017 Trek Powerfly 8 FS in January and could not have been happier.

Today we are hearing about many new eMTBs that blow last year's models out of the water! See that other 2018 ebike thread. Some are coming to America.

Its OK. My Powerfly does everything WELL that I expect of it.

Now, had I known I would get back into bicycles at age 62, I might have taken a bit better care of myself!!! (D'OH!!)

Catfish ...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not 100% convinced the OP is not spamming, that's usually the case when a first (and only) post contains a link to a commercial site, though the "bank account drained" does add some legitimacy. If he is needing a motor to assist with climbing on the road (due to pain), I don't think any ebike off road is a good idea, even with assistance going up unless he is looking to ride extremely smooth trails.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

My fav e bike? is the one I built my self take just about any old Mt bike add a Lunna cycles $750 middrive kit including battery , and for way cheaper then any of the new ones you have got a really nice e bike . Right now I am converting a 2010 Giant regin 6in of travel in back some fox 36 with a 20mm axle up front running M4s for brakes a big fat wetscream tire in back with a Muddy Mary 2.35 up front .


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> If a bike fit doesn't help, then riding ANYTHING would be painful and not recommended. Adding a motor is not going to help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No.

If you can't get up a steep climb because getting out the saddle and/or pulling on the bars seated causes too much pain, having a pedal-assist can definitely help.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> No.
> 
> If you can't get up a steep climb because getting out the saddle and/or pulling on the bars seated causes too much pain, having a pedal-assist can definitely help.


Yes. Adding a motor just addresses the torque applied. It does not address the fact that riding a bicycle is causing pain. The motor does not change your typical riding position. If the OP is truly looking to not hurt on a bike. They need to be fitted. The motor is a band-aid.

Like others have mentioned, I'm thinking the OK is a troll as they posted a query and left.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Silentfoe said:


> \
> 
> Like others have mentioned, I'm thinking the OK is a troll as they posted a query and left.


I'm thinking that the OP saw the off-topic ****-show that this thread became, rolled his eyes and bailed.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Cuyuna said:


> I'm thinking that the OP saw the off-topic ****-show that this thread became, rolled his eyes and bailed.


Not much except your whining has been off topic. Now run along and let the adults continuse this conversation.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Cuyuna said:


> I'm thinking that the OP saw the off-topic ****-show that this thread became, rolled his eyes and bailed.


 Yeah its just like every post on here the mods always let the same few derail every single post with the same ole BS by the same ole few


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And… a few ebikers responded to the original post and several posted but never on topic. One ebiker replied that his fit was worthwhile when that was recommended and others whined about that being suggested. Once these threads start going off the rails, a lot of you steer the train straight off the tracks as much as the non-ebikers. If you don't like someones post, ignore it and go on topic.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chazpat said:


> I'm not 100% convinced the OP is not spamming, that's usually the case when a first (and only) post contains a link to a commercial site, though the "bank account drained" does add some legitimacy. If he is needing a motor to assist with climbing on the road (due to pain), I don't think any ebike off road is a good idea, even with assistance going up unless he is looking to ride extremely smooth trails.


Yup.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Cuyuna said:


> I'm thinking that the OP saw the off-topic ****-show that this thread became, rolled his eyes and bailed.


If this thread hadn't talked about fit, it would have had three responses. Probably saw that and got bored. I bet he's back sitting on his couch


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

sfgiantsfan said:


> If this thread hadn't talked about fit, it would have had three responses. Probably saw that and got bored. I bet he's back sitting on his couch


Hahahaha!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

sfgiantsfan said:


> If this thread hadn't talked about fit, it would have had three responses. Probably saw that and got bored. I bet he's back sitting on his couch


Ya know, it's funny. You and Travis Bickle always give me the bad rep. Are you two b*t buddies? Back at ya fool.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Ya know, it's funny. You and Travis Bickle always give me the bad rep. Are you two b*t buddies? Back at ya fool.


Keepin it classy I see.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

honkinunit said:


> I have a two level cervical fusion.
> 
> Until you have an issue like a bulging disc in your neck hitting a nerve, you have no idea how much you use your upper body while climbing, and how much your upper shoulders and collarbone region affect your neck. Its all connected.
> 
> Are you telling us that you don't pull on the bars at all while climbing?


Hey when you ride does your hands get numb?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

life behind bars said:


> Keepin it classy I see.


Yeah, it's on par for their negative rep and comments. Actually it's on Par without. Are you as classy as them?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Yeah, it's on par for their negative rep and comments. Actually it's on Par without. Are you as classy as them?


Classy enough not to whine and cry about "rep".


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll lump you with "them."


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

life behind bars said:


> Classy enough not to whine and cry about "rep".


Ya know it's funny, the OP asks " What's your favorite ebike and why?" You must have a favorite ebike and comment on it or your trolling. Which is it?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

life behind bars said:


> A good professional fitting was the best money I ever spent on anything cycling related.


Not trolling Gutch. He was trying to help in a legitimate way.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

jochribs said:


> Not trolling Gutch. He was trying to help in a legitimate way.


But it's easier to buy a bike with a motor than to admit that maybe it just a fit issue.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

life behind bars said:


> A good professional fitting was the best money I ever spent on anything cycling related.


If I may try n steer this at least to some thing positive I have disc 4n5 lower back degenerate and after a short time riding my hands start to go numb , So maybe a bike fitting? would help? I am right now building a new bike what better time to try this .


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

RandyLahey514 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> After slipping a disc in my neck and back, and after almost a year of brutal rehab, I am finally back on the road (albeit with an important caveat)
> 
> ...


Randy is your e bike hub or mid drive? if your back is really bad the hub motor will be better for you , if you cant stand n pedal bad knees or back the hub is so smooth and easy and cheap to buy . A 500w Mac hub motor on a nice used stump jumper works great .


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Rider, not being a fitter myself, take what I say with a grain of salt...but I would think the answer to your question is yes. That and possibly different grips that alleviate the pressure on your hands. Ergon grips for example. 

Best thing would be to contact a fitter and ask them. Reach out to Walt?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

rider95 said:


> If I may try n steer this at least to some thing positive I have disc 4n5 lower back degenerate and after a short time riding my hands start to go numb , So maybe a bike fitting? would help? I am right now building a new bike what better time to try this .


You need a "medical bike fitting" and yes, it could help. What's even better is, your insurance may pay for it.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

jochribs said:


> Rider, not being a fitter myself, take what I say with a grain of salt...but I would think the answer to your question is yes. That and possibly different grips that alleviate the pressure on your hands. Ergon grips for example.
> 
> Best thing would be to contact a fitter and ask them. Reach out to Walt?


Walt dosent like me I have a Crappy Phone


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Come on out to the land of Russians in fur coats arguing on the gondola and then spitting on each other (in front of your 4 year old), and we're all set!

I kid, I kid. Only that really happened. Ski towns...

Seriously, that has to be done in person. If you are having serious pain/numbness, go see your doc and he can get you set for a medical bike fit. It will probably be free. It will change your life.

-Walt


----------

